# Amount of Salt per acre



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

hello, just wanting to verify some specs : Would i be in "range" to say 700-1000 lbs of salt spread per acre?? I definately know that 500lbs would proably be too light. The conditions we will use will be: TEMP 20 degrees, light ice, just cleared after a 6" storm. 


Thanks in advance
SHOEMAKER


----------



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

I go 1/2 a ton per acre but thats what I do other people may tell you different
Good Luck!!!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

As long as you just cleared the lot the amount of snow that fell will make no difference.
There are lots of things to consider but you are in the ball park. Maybe a bit more with light ice. Even more trying to melt out 1" of snow.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

They are right that is all depends on the temp and conditions of the lot once cleared and the amount of traffic that the lot gets. I do a lot of the YMCAS around cleveland they get done at 4am when it is still real cold out and usually snowing pretty good. So you would think I need to use a 1/2 ton or so, But I get those early risers coming in to workout and the traffic is pretty heavy and I learned I only need to use maybe a 700 lbs for 2 acres at that early time. The cars are bringing in salt off the main road and the exhaust from the cars helps with the melting. Then I am usually dont need to salt the place until that night once the temps drop again. But it all depends on what is going on at that exact moment. What part of cleveland are you working out of?


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

I work from independence area to brookpark/brooklyn


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

Theshoemaker;788355 said:


> hello, just wanting to verify some specs : Would i be in "range" to say 700-1000 lbs of salt spread per acre?? I definately know that 500lbs would proably be too light. The conditions we will use will be: TEMP 20 degrees, light ice, just cleared after a 6" storm.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> SHOEMAKER


=================================================================

If you use the NYSDOT recommendations -they are 200 pounds per lane mile at a minimum.

Unless you use calcium or sand it will not work very well due tot eh low temeperature:waving: 

5,280 feet by 10 feet wide is 52,800 square feet


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Road salting vs parking lot salting is like comparing an apple to an orange.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

For salting I always figure 17 to 20 pounds per 1000 square feet. Obviously the 17 for lighter stuff like just cleaning up after plowing and the 20 for icy and cold temps. So roughly 750 to 850 should do the trick most of the time. If you want to be safe figuring a half ton per acre will getcha there.

Like stated earlier the more traffic the better, the more sun the better, the warmer temps the better. Trick is that fine line between them calling and *****ing there is still ice on the lot, and them calling and asking why there is so much salt on the lot and people are tracking it inside.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TCLA;788781 said:


> Road salting vs parking lot salting is like comparing an apple to an orange.


Or a apple to a brick LOL


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

or a man to a woman


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

mullis56;788934 said:


> or a man to a woman


Some of the analogies some people use are priceless. :laughing:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bporter;788531 said:


> I go 1/2 a ton per acre but thats what I do other people may tell you different
> Good Luck!!!!


That's how I figure it but all depends how clean you get it with the plow Most of the time I don't use 1/2 ton salt per acre unless its Ice


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leon;788777 said:


> =================================================================
> 
> If you use the NYSDOT recommendations -they are 200 pounds per lane mile at a minimum.
> 
> ...


This would result in a lot of happy customers. Guaranteed.

Nice old thread.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

TCLA;788781 said:


> Road salting vs parking lot salting is like comparing an apple to an orange.


Correct, more like comparing an apple to a baseball.


----------

